# Plastic barrels from carwash?



## thankful85 (Apr 24, 2008)

I REALLY want to start using rain barrels - but I cannot afford to spend at least $100 on each.
I was at the dealship to pick up our car and when I was leaving I saw some big plastic drums. Perfect for rainbarrels. And free.

1 was used to hold upholstery cleaner. The other was used to hold windshield washing concentrate.

What do you think? Safe or not?

Obviously I'd rinse the heck out of them. I know you're supposed to use food grade barrels but I've looked and there are NONE in my budget. Ive called factories and processing plants hopeing they'd have used barrels but nada.

Has anyone used these too?


----------



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

well, where is your water savings if you have to rinse and rinse them? I wouldn't do it. Our city offers rain barrels for cheap. Have you called your city water department to see if they offer this or can tell you where to look?


----------



## thankful85 (Apr 24, 2008)

Unfortunately our city doesn't provide this service. There is some program in the area where you can sign up to receive one - but there is a waitlist and you have to attend a workshop and still have to pay ~$100 for the barrel. There's just no way to fit that into our budget.


----------



## wendinbill (Jun 11, 2004)

I'd wash them out & use them, because like you, I cannot justify $100 on a barrel. Heck, right now I'm using 5 gallon drywall mud buckets!


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

We found 18 free 55 gallon drums for water from an organic sports medicine company. They all smelled of rose oil and orange oil. We use them to water the garden.

How about taking them to the car wash and loading them up with a good organic cleaner and spraying the heck out of them? That ought to get the odor out, unless they're plastic which may be hard.

The water savings over time will be greater than what you use to clean them out.


----------



## ChinacatPoppins (Mar 19, 2008)

I posted in the wanted ads of www.Craigslist.org and found 2 for $20... then I also posted on www.freecycle.org two people e-mailed me and told me of a local person who had hundreds of them for sale for $7.00 each! Just an idea! It never hurts to ask for what you need/want. Good luck Momma!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

I'd think the windshield washer fluid one would be pretty okay. It's kind of on a par with grey water from shower or washing dishes. I would probably use it to water non-food plants first, but then it might be okay for my veggies.


----------

